# starting question



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt, you probably know this, being the most knowledgeable guy I know on 3rd gens. 

After the winter nap I am having problems with the fuel. The pump does not always turn on. Sometimes it will turn on with just one turn of the key, other times if you cycle the key a few times you can get the pump to start. I first figured one of the relays or the pump, pump checks out and the relays are now new, problem persists. After reading a Haynes manual (I know not always acurate) it says that the Maxima ECU goes thru a check of the sensors before turning the pump on. I am thinking crank angle sensor or what the manual calls "fuel temperature sensor" on the fuel pressure regulator. I figure it won't hurt to change both, but before I do, do you think I am headed in the right direction? Keep in mind we are talking VG not VE


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

IIRC, there is no fuel temp sensor on the Maxima. I know the Z32 has one, but not a Maxima.

as for your issue, I think you're headed down the right path. I would start by swapping ECUs if you have a spare somewhere.
I also had an issue like that several years ago.. my car just wouldn't start one day. fuel pump just wouldn't run.
I started by checking the relay and wiring connections like you. nothing. pulled the pump out and was getting proper voltage on the pins there. so it was the pump, right?
nope...
I ordered a new pump and put the old one back in to keep from filling the car with gas. on a whim, I thought I'd try to crank it over again. sho'nuff, the thing started right up and never had another problem with it!

WTF?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I was afraid of that. I have been considering that the ECU could be the culprit, but I have been hoping it would be something simpler..and cheaper. I am getting a buzz sound from the area around the fuel preesure regulator, the book says the fuel temp sensor is located there, so that is why I was thinking that. I guess I will have to have a shop run a diagnostic and see if they get an ECU code. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## r0n (May 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to help my dad trouble shoot his car. 88 Max. The current problems your having, when you try to crank the car, nothing happens like it was a dead battery?

If it as I'll try trouble shooting what was posted.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

My car does crank, just doesn't get fuel. I have the advantage of an aftermarket pump, so I can hear when it pumps. I know my problem lies with the pump circuit. You will first have to find what is delaying the starting. I always say " look for the problem not the solution". Don't try to solve the problem before you know what it is. Too many people try to fix the car without knowing the problem. Once the problem is discovered, the solution will present itself.


----------

